# about Red Sea Deco Art Nano Filter



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

has anyone had experience with this filter?
i've been thinking about getting one for my betta's tank.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

how big is the tank ?


RC


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i use dsomething similar in my 10 gallon. the media are kind of lame but i like them


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i'm planning on getting a 2.5 g tank.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I think almost any hang on filter might be to big for a 2.5G. I would use a small sponge filter.


RC


----------

